# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  FK Exclusive Online Chat with Director Mr B Unnikrishnan

## Chirakkal Sreehari

Director of 'Grand Master', Mr B Unnikrishnan chats exclusively with Forum Keralam.


*Date - March 15th, Thursday*
*Time - 9.00 p.m*




*Please start posting your questions.This thread will be movoed to FK Hot Seat before starting the chat.*


*Request to all - Please avoid other discussions in this thread and post only your questions.*

----------


## MALABARI

GOOD EVENING,SIR.WELCOME TO FK.

Thanks Unnikrshnan Sir for this exclusive online chat. Thanks a lot for giving a golden opportunity to Shibu and also for making Forum Keralam / Cine Keralam as the Marketing Partners of 'Grand Master'

My Question - Please tell briefly about Grand Master.How 'Grand Master' is different from your other films like 'Tiger', 'IG', 'Thriller' etc.

----------


## Shankar Das

Thangale polulla munnira samvidhayakar palappozhum kadhak pradhanyam kodukathe starsnte stardom'n value kodukunnath oru cinemaye safe zonel akan vendi ano..?

----------


## MeoW

Sir... First Of all... Best Wishes for ur Grand Master & giving opportunity for Shibu bhai to assist you..


My question :

1. GM is your 2nd film with Lalettan. So, What we can expect from you in this movie compare to Madambi ?

2. Megastar, Superstar, Thudangiya Thaara padavikalodu Sir Yojikkunundo ??

----------


## Kochikaran

My question?
Sir
From your tweet i came to know that this film is not a typical police story do u think this will lead to unhappines for hard core fans who is expectng some firy dialogues nd like that same way general public also who expectng masala police stories

----------


## Hari Jith

*Qn 1 : When is GrandMaster releasing and whats ur thoughts on  the movie ?

Qn 2: Budget n Satellite Rights of GrandMaster ?




*

----------


## sreekanthpkumar

My question.                                        More hyped films are becoming disasters in the theatres if we give much hype to this film can you say that this film can satisfy us and nowa days promotions are taking place in such a way that it may affect the cinema because of the fake information about the film the best eg is casanovva so sir i think this will not happen to this film please comment sir

----------


## Robinhood

My questein is

Grand masterinte satellite right asianet 3.25 cr nu vaangi ennu kettu. Shariyano ?.

----------


## abcdmachan

*Sir, Welcome Again To FK...

1. What is Ur Take On The Wide Releasing Of Movies In Kerala ?? Are U Satisfied with the Current Releasing System ?

2. Adutha Kalathu irangiya ethenkilum Malayalam Padam kandittu ithu thankalku direct cheythaal kollaamaarunnu ennu thonnundo?

3. Remake Filmsinodu thaankal yojikkunnundo? For Eg: Rathinirvedham, Nidra, Ina , Rasaleela ....
    Ithu Malayala Cinemakku Gunamo dhoshamo?

4. GRANDMASTER Aprilil Irangaan pokunnu... Ithuvareyullathu vechu thaankal Direct cheythekkunna padangale engane RATE cheyyum 
    (Including Grandmaster )[In The Increasing Order Of Rating]

5. Ambili Chettanu Throughout Role aano ee padathil ? Virodhamillenkil dhehavumaayittulla setile anubavangal pankuvekkaamo ? All Our Prayers are with Him.*

*Please Try To Arrange an Online/Telephonic Interview with Lalettan/Narain/Priyamani/Roma....
And I Wish All The Best For GRANDMASTER. Do Market it according To the Genre... Bcoz , Giving High Xpectation will only Harm Any Movie Like Other Recent Movies...*

----------


## bhat

r u attempting to tell a realistic cop story through GM minus the usual elements?

u had picked gopi,lal n jagati as the best mal cinema has ever seen ,don't u think mamooty also desevred a mention?

----------


## Hari

1.Why did you choose Lalettan as the hero of Grandmaster?
2. Edathupaksha chinthagathikarana thankal Madambi, Pramani ennee chithrangalile nayaka kadhapathrangalku fuedal chayvu kodukan kaaranamenthu?

----------


## Dr House

My questions...

1.Ithile protagonist Chandrasekhar oru rasikanaya Vyakthiyanu ennu adyam kettirunnu...
pakshe kanda stills lokke lalettan nalla serious looklanu thanum...so is Grandmaster going to be an intense movie through out.?.or can we expect lighter moments in between...?

2. Ithu usual police stories le pole vachakakasartho vediveppo onnumillatha film aakumennu kandu.....but still audience ne kayyadikkan preippikkunna dialogues or scenes include cheyyan sir sramichittundo?....or have you just focussed on the storytelling aspect?...

3. Ithu genre thirikkanda ennu sir nte tweet kandirunnu...but still i'm expecting an investigative thriller...will i be disappointed?...(expectation illathe padam kanan matram sir parayaruth..please..not possible... :Smile: )

----------


## Nischal Kumar

1 ). sir social networking sites and forums oru cinemayk gunakaramay enthenkilum cheyyumenu thankal karuthunundo...?

2).  Eppol pala social networking sitileyum members oru cinema kanuka polum cheyyathe chila prathyeka nadanmare chila prathyeka lekshyam vachu kadannakramikukayum avarude cinemakale thakarkan sremikukayum cheyyunnathine thankal engine kanunnu........?

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

Malayalikal kanan agrahikunna lalettanyirikkum e chitrattil ennu tankal oru interviewil paranjirunnu......
But posters namuk veroru get up anu tarunnath.....
Lalettane inganoru charectoril adehattinte manarisangal konduvaran kazinju ennu tankalk ippol tonundo?enkil e padattinte vijaya karanangalil maim athu tane ayirikille?

----------


## BangaloreaN

*Question 1:* Ellatharam prekshakareyum thrippthippeduthan enna peril oru script-il Action, Romance, Comedy, Sentiments, Family values, Glamour, Heroism ellam kuttithirukukayum oduvil padam aarum rasikkathe povukayum cheyyunnarundu. GrandMaster-ilum itharam compromiseukal undennu kelkkunnu. Thankal engane prathikarikkunnu ?

*Question 2:* Grand Master announce cheythappol ellavarkkum athil thonniya weak-link thankal direct cheyyunnu ennathaanu (_sorry to say that_). I.G, Pramaani, Thriller ennee sameepa kaala chithrangal aanu athinu kaaranam ennu thangkalkkum ariyamallo! Aa chithrangalil okke paathi vazhiyil kadinjaan kaivittu poya oru avastha kaanaan saadhichirunnu. Itharam ashangkakale/pizhavukale ozhivaakkaan GrandMaster-il enthokke karuthalukalaanu eduthittullathu ?

*
Question 3:* Rights vazhi chithram safe aakunna avastha oru chithrathe laaghava buddhiyode sameepikkaan samvidhaayakane (samvidhayakare) prerippikkaarundo , thankalkku angane thonnunnundo ? 

_@Mods,
Please inform if there is something un-acceptable in the questions._

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

Sir.....
E padam taken pollula padangalil ninnu inspired anennu pala situkalum report cheytitund...lalettan enna nadaneyum adehattinte cinemakaleyum takarkanulla itaram sramangal malayala cinemayudeyum koodi takarchak karanamanu.....
Tankal itinod engane pratikarikum?

----------


## kireedam

With the position u having in this industry,is there room for advancement as a director . . .?or r u happy with the current position ? Or would grandmaster be a step for this....?or like recent lal movies just to create a initial pull ?

----------


## KHILADI

1,Sirinte ella padangalilum for eg.Madambi,IG especially, oru aniyan character undakumallo..heroykku..athu oru important characterum ayirikum.....smart citiyil Jayasurya also somewhat same, Pramani too...Isn't that repetitive?

Here also Narein :Read: 

2,What do you think about making a movie with a much younger star at least in a medium budjet?

3,Do you plan to make any Bollywood film? :Rolleyes: 

4,Do you like Mohanlal being called as Universal Star? :Laughing: 


 :Thnku:  for coming here...and heartfelt wishes for Grandmaster, will try to watch it FDFS :Clap: ....

----------


## kannappanunni



----------


## chandru

*Channel rights- a bless or curse??*

Sir..now a days most of the movies get almost half of their cost via channel rights, even before the shoot ends. I think, cinema as an industry its a bless, but as an art form its becoming a curse. We saw many movies in the recent past, aiming only at channel rights and initial pull at theatres. whats ur opinion? (and hope GM is not such a movie :Whistle1: )

----------


## Rambo

Sir,
*1.)Hollywood films malayalathil remake cheyyunna pravanathayodu sirnenthanu parayanullathu?

2.)Sir, Pandu Amritha TV yil aanennu thonnunnu sirnte oru tele film kandittundu.Siddique and Jyothirmayi was in lead roles,  avar divorce cheyyan pokunna husband-wife aayittanu..peru njaan orkkunnila.. alpam length koodiyenkilum it was a touching one.. nalloru tele film aayirunnu athu.. athupole thanne kerala cafeyile Aviramam.. ithupolulla kadhakal marunna malayala cinemaykku athyavashyamanu.. Iniyulla kalathekku, innathe kaalathe script writersil pratheekshayulla oraal sir aanu..Sirnu inganeyulla films ini cheyyan thalparyamille..?-(Action/Thriller movies venda enalla njaanudheshichathu,but idaykku oru feel good heart touching movie..)
 
3.)Sir ini mattethenkilum directorsnu vendi script ezhuthumo?

Malayala cinemayile mikacha oru super hit film aayi GRANDMASTER maratte ennu njaan aashamsikkunnu..


*

----------


## Sulaiman

*¤Cinemayile Copy adikale kurichu sirnte vilayiruthal enthaanu ?*

----------


## Munaf ikka

FK yude abhimaanamaaya member, shibuvine kurichu unni sir-nnu enthaanu parayaanullath??..........

----------


## JabbaR

1.Trailor ennanu release cheyunnadh ?

2.cliche police flick cheruvakal illanu paranjallo..then alasan aya police oficer(dadycool,etc), husumayi akannu kaziyunna vakeel wife(so many times we hav seen in police filims,recent eg-baba kalyani,oru nal varum),makal, ithoke cliche alle? On the contrary makale/wifene thatikondu powal,terorisum,police storyil nayakanu family undayal avare vilianmar thattal thudangiya kalaparipadikal illatha oru difrent police cinema pratikshikamo?

----------


## SunDarAN

1.E movie 2 music directorsundo?
2.Ake ethra songsundu?

----------


## Samachayan

Sir, welcome to fk.
Shibu chettane Asstnt. Dir aakkiyathilum Cinekeralam.com Online Marketing Partner aakkiyathilum aadyam Thanks parayunnu.  :Thnku: 
.
1. Innu facebook um orkut um fk yum polulla social ntwrkng site kal Traffic,salt n pepper,beatiful,ee adutha kaalathu thudangiya cinemakale puthiya kaalathinte chithrangalennum trend setter kal ennum malayalikal ishttappedunna chithrangal ennum pukazhthi paadunnu.
Ennaal yathaarthathil theaterukal house full aakkaanum theater ilakki marikkaanum innum vendathu pokkiriraja,karyasthan,cristian brthrs thudangiya thattu polippan masala padangalaanu.
Itharam padangalkku van clctn um nerathe paranja 'trend setter' films online il maathramaanu super hit status mattum kittunnathu.
Ithil aaraanu kuttakkaar Prekshakano? Cinema pravarthakaro? Atho theater udamakalo?

----------


## rozzes

Hi Unnikrishnan Sir,

Myself Firoz.Hope you remember me meeting you during the shoot at Kakkanad Athani,near manjooran villas.

Thanks a lot for giving a space for shibu in your crew.Talking to him i felt he was thorougly overwhelmed by the experiences he had in your sets.

Hope the movie has come up well.What is your final words on Grandmaster,i mean the genre,the treatment.What is your take on the so called new generation cinemas which  seems to be the current trend? Atleast some in the forum feel that they lack the cultural novelty and are being too bold for the certifications given to them!

----------


## kcsugeesh

*Hai sir*

Now a days Malayalam cinema in new trend more young generation films are coming now why you dont take that kind of films? and why you always do with super stars?

----------


## Saaradhi

*hi UNNI sir,,

Very happy to meet you again here.. Myself VIPIN.. 

In all your past movies ,I have noticed that a junior STAR will be there with the main hero through out the movie .. eg: Ajmal in Madambi, Fahad in Pramani, Padmasurya in IG, .... Narein in Grandmaster............ Whether you putting intentionally a second hero with the central character or casting as per the script demands ??

Grandmaster is a Hero Oriented or story oriented film ? Can we put Grandmaster in new generation movie list ?

All the best for the GM and your coming projects too.. Wish U to come with a rocking Prithviraj project again.. ( I am a die hard Prithvi fan)..*

----------


## dupe

First of all, Many Thanks for giving opportunity to Shibu (Karnan Mahadevan) to assist you in Grand Master.

Sir nte films Cover Story muthal Thriller vare... ellam same/similar genre (action thriller). Jalamarmarangal enna aadhya script nu thane state award vaangiya sir ne polullavaril ninnum ithilum nallathu allel vyathyasthamaaya chalachithrangal prekshakar pradheekshichal avare thettu parayaan pattumooo...

Kalamoolyamulla chalachithrangal vijayikkukayum so called thrillers parajayapedukayum cheyyunna ee samayathu...Jalamarmarangal polulla cinemakalilekku thirinjupokkinu samayam aayi ennu thonnunnundoo...

Thanks for supporting forumkeralam. (Forumkeralam enna title aadhyamaayi big scrren il thelinjathu sir nte cinemayil aaanu).

----------


## Makarand

Hello Sir!!

Happy to see you back in FK!!

1. Being the team taking pioneer advantage of UTV production facility in Malayalam, do you feel it is going to be beneficial for an industry like ours in a long term perspective? Can we foresee any chance of such giants engulfing the industry as a whole (just like what happened with Sun pictures in Tamil Nadu)?

2. Most of the associations from our industry are against award shows and stars nites (lastly witnessed the biggest protest and opposition for Suryathoejassode Amma). But the same year, FEFKA joined hands with Amrita TV and Producers Association with Surya TV. Isn't it ironical? And why only once? Is FEFKA coming up with any other shows as according to my knowledge, Amrita awards doesn't have co-operation from FEFKA this year (Please excuse me if I am wrong). ? 

3. In your first online chat with FK , you had shared the plans of taking a feel good/romantic off the track movie with Vyshakh Rajan as the producer. Are you still on with that project? Isn't this the best time to come up with such a movie? Eagerly waiting as I we have always adored your short/tele film/offbeat works. 


Thank You sir..

----------


## Sulaiman

Sir Grand master BGM works gopi sundar thanne alle cheyyunnath  :Yeye: ??

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

Pala samvidayakarum tamil telugu padangalude masala cheruvayum.....
Malayalattil kadakshamam ennu paranj hollywood padangal copy adikukayum cheyunnu....
Mattula padangal copy.adich.padam vijayish sandoshikunatinekal nallath.swantamyi cheyta films flop akunatalle......
Ittaram.samvidayakarod tankalk.endanu parayanullath?

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

Ee adutha kalathu malayala cinema matathinte vijayathilanu... 
Ee vijayangalvevhu nokubol Malayala cinema industiyude superstar ukal ithinte bhagamallathavukayano....

----------


## MHP369

padam 26  nu tanne rls undo????....jagathy chettante portions enth cheyyum .??also dubbing??

----------


## Kashinathan

grand masteril total ethra songs unde?
audio,trailor rels ennane?

----------


## nryn

Hello sir. Thanks for taking your time out for this session.

How was the experience working with a professional production company like UTV in comparison with the typical production setup in Malayalam? In terms of not just the finances, the other support as well. 

All the best for Grandmaster. Hope it turns out to be a good one!

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

Gransmaster ayi.endukond lalettane select cheytu.......
Lalettane mattu starsil ninnu vytysanakunath.tankalude abiprayattil endanu........

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

best wishes for your movie Grandmaster ... Forumkeralam.com ena foruthe thangal angane velayiruthunnu..??

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> GOOD EVENING,SIR.WELCOME TO FK.
> 
> Thanks Unnikrshnan Sir for this exclusive online chat. Thanks a lot for giving a golden opportunity to Shibu and also for making Forum Keralam / Cine Keralam as the Marketing Partners of 'Grand Master'
> 
> My Question - Please tell briefly about Grand Master.How 'Grand Master' is different from your other films like 'Tiger', 'IG', 'Thriller' etc.


Guess this one will be different. Will be a somewhat unpredictable film...

----------


## AnWaR

Welcome to FK Unni sir.

My Questions:
*
1. How was your experience working with a big firm such as UTV? Do you think they are here in Mollywood to stay?

2. What do you think went wrong  with 'thriller' inspite of dealing with a hot contemporary issue?

3. Do you have any plans of a Pritvi movie in near future?*

All the very best for Grandmaster.. Many thnaks for bringing Lalettan and Priyamani together. I like both of them..

----------


## MALABARI

> Guess this one will be different. Will be a somewhat unpredictable film...


 thanksss sir..once again welcome to fk.. :Cheers1:

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

Sir.......
madambi enna chitrattile lalettanum kpac lalitayum tammilula ammayum makanumayulla  bandavum chettan aniyan bandavum valare sookshmamayi tane prekshakanilettikan sirnu kazinju....amma mazakarinu.song kand.njan karanju poyatanu......
Grandmasterilum family elements prateekshikamo........

----------


## John Raj

welcome back sir.....

Grandmaster enna title um movie yumaayi enthenkilum relation? Ith vare paranjathil ninnum story outline il kooduthal enthenkilum parayanavumo? shibu ettan aayulla experience engane undaayirunnu?

----------


## Deewana

My Questions:

*1)Enthukondaanu UTV poleyoru banner Malayalam cinemayil invest cheyyan theerumichathu?

2)Ishtappetta nadan and reason?

3)Ee padathile main plot enganeyaanu?..terrorist orientated subject aaano?..atho murder story aano?..suspense okke undo?*



Sir..all the best for the project...

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Thangale polulla munnira samvidhayakar palappozhum kadhak pradhanyam kodukathe starsnte stardom'n value kodukunnath oru cinemaye safe zonel akan vendi ano..?


Most of us commit that mistake...but safe zone in cinema is just an illusion

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Sir... First Of all... Best Wishes for ur Grand Master & giving opportunity for Shibu bhai to assist you..
> 
> 
> My question :
> 
> 1. GM is your 2nd film with Lalettan. So, What we can expect from you in this movie compare to Madambi ?
> 
> 2. Megastar, Superstar, Thudangiya Thaara padavikalodu Sir Yojikkunundo ??


Definitely GM will be very different from Madampi

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> My question?
> Sir
> From your tweet i came to know that this film is not a typical police story do u think this will lead to unhappines for hard core fans who is expectng some firy dialogues nd like that same way general public also who expectng masala police stories


Am not really worried abt that. i have worked very hard on this screenplay...so it should work, I believe

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> *Qn 1 : When is GrandMaster releasing and whats ur thoughts on  the movie ?
> 
> Qn 2: Budget n Satellite Rights of GrandMaster ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


April 27th...am happy with the movie..lets not talk abt figures in a public forum.

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> My question.                                        More hyped films are becoming disasters in the theatres if we give much hype to this film can you say that this film can satisfy us and nowa days promotions are taking place in such a way that it may affect the cinema because of the fake information about the film the best eg is casanovva so sir i think this will not happen to this film please comment sir


Lets hope so. We r very careful with promotions. Thats y i dont want this film to be labeled easily

----------


## asuyalu

Welcome to FK sir 

താങ്കളുടെ 'അന്നും മഴയായിരുന്നു' എന്ന ടെലി ഫിലിം കണ്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്. 'ഭാഷാ പോഷിണി' , 'മലയാളം വാരിക' തുടങ്ങിയ ആനുകാലികങ്ങളില്* താങ്കളുടെ പല രചനകളും വായിക്കാന്* കഴിഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ട്.വിവിധ മാധ്യമങ്ങളില്* താങ്കളുടെ അഭിപ്രായ പ്രകടങ്ങങ്ങള്* വീക്ഷിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്.ഇവയില്* നിന്നൊക്കെ ബി.ഉണ്ണികൃഷ്ണന്* എന്ന വ്യക്തിയെക്കുറിച്ച്, കലാകാരനെക്കുറിച്ചു എന്നില്* രൂപപ്പെട്ട ധാരണകള്*ക്ക് പലപ്പോഴും ബി.ഉണ്ണികൃഷ്ണന്* എന്ന ചലച്ചിത്ര സംവിധായകനുമായി ഏറെ അകല്*ച്ച തോന്നിക്കുന്നു. കുറച്ചു കൂടി വ്യക്തമായി പറഞ്ഞാല്* താങ്കള്* സംവിധാനംചെയ്യേണ്ടത് ഇത്തരം ചിത്രങ്ങള്* അല്ല എന്ന തോന്നല്* പലപ്പോഴും ഉണ്ടാകാറുണ്ട്. എന്റെ തികച്ചും വ്യക്തിപരമായ ഒരു വിലയിരുത്തല്* ആണ് ഇത്.താങ്കള്* ഇതിനോട് എങ്ങനെ പ്രതികരിക്കുന്നു?സംവിധായകന്* എന്ന നിലയില്* താങ്കള്* ഇതുവരെ ചെയ്ത ചിത്രങ്ങളില്* നിന്നും ഏറെ വ്യത്യസ്തമായ,തികച്ചും മറ്റൊരു തലത്തില്* സംവദിക്കുന്ന  തരം ചിത്രങ്ങള്* എന്നെങ്കിലും പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കാമോ?'ഗ്രാന്*ഡ്* മാസ്റര്*' ഇത്തരം ഒരു മാറ്റത്തിന് തുടക്കം ആകും എന്ന് കരുതാന്* കഴിയുമോ?

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> My questein is
> 
> Grand masterinte satellite right asianet 3.25 cr nu vaangi ennu kettu. Shariyano ?.


Finalised almost with Asianet. But,then, soorya grabbed it...lets not discuss the figure

----------


## John Raj

vishu poloru grand opening and family support ozhivaakki 27th vare neettiyathinu pinnil PP theerathathu thanne ano?

----------


## vijayrules

hi sir,

My Questions
*1.How is it like working with UTV motion pictures? They have prmoted tamil and hindi movies very well in innovative ways, will they be doing it here too???

2. What are your projects after grandmaster??*

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> *Sir, Welcome Again To FK...
> 
> 1. What is Ur Take On The Wide Releasing Of Movies In Kerala ?? Are U Satisfied with the Current Releasing System ?
> 
> 2. Adutha Kalathu irangiya ethenkilum Malayalam Padam kandittu ithu thankalku direct cheythaal kollaamaarunnu ennu thonnundo?
> 
> 3. Remake Filmsinodu thaankal yojikkunnundo? For Eg: Rathinirvedham, Nidra, Ina , Rasaleela ....
>     Ithu Malayala Cinemakku Gunamo dhoshamo?
> 
> ...


Oops! So many questions.
1) Abt Wide release. I think we have been discussing this complex issue for few yrs now. Cant answer ur question easily.
2) No...angane thonnunnath sariyallallo...but i called Rajesh Pillai around 1 a.m. after seeing Traffic.
3) Depends on the film maker"s treatment of the film.
4) GM is going to be my best film.
5) it's a great pleasure to work with him and he is one of my most favorite actors. He is fast coming back to health...what a relief!

----------


## Hari

എന്ത് കൊണ്ട് ഗ്രാന്*ഡ്* മാസ്റര്* കാണണം' എന്നാണ് താങ്കള്* പ്രേക്ഷകരോട് പറയാന്* ആഗ്രഹിക്കുനത്.??

----------


## Aadu Thoma

Sir, We heard Lal sir's Mom got hospitalised during the climax shooting period, still Lal sir managed to be with you & your crew as well as in hospital .... How did you managed the situation when you come to know Lal sir's mom got hospitalised or what was your reaction at that time ?

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> r u attempting to tell a realistic cop story through GM minus the usual elements?
> 
> u had picked gopi,lal n jagati as the best mal cinema has ever seen ,don't u think mamooty also desevred a mention?


Ya, GM is kind of a realist film...

Mammukka is a great actor; who doubts it? He is an intense actor who can really push the the written script to its limits. But the 3 i have picked up can really go beyond the script and surprise you with something totally unexpected.

----------


## gopakumar

Hi Unnietta....
Grand Masterile Lalettane kurichu???? adehathinte abinaya padavathe fully utilise cheyyan saadichennu thaankal karuthunundooooo?????? & trailer ennathekku expect cheyyaam

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> 1.Why did you choose Lalettan as the hero of Grandmaster?
> 2. Edathupaksha chinthagathikarana thankal Madambi, Pramani ennee chithrangalile nayaka kadhapathrangalku fuedal chayvu kodukan kaaranamenthu?


1.Because only he can do his one
2. who said they are feudal. On the other hand both the films show their heroes as just the opposite of the title that defines them

----------


## The Extremist

sir,grandmaster fresh story aano?? enthenkilum inspirations undo ?

----------


## Sulaiman

Unnisir Lalettante aa chess kali okk super ayi alle eduthirikunathu ??
Athoru -ve ayi varaan chance ulla thonunnu atha chothiche !!
Ottakirunnulla chess kali okk bore aavathe oru super bgm il pratheeksikunnu !!

----------


## reader

considering ur issue with Thilakan sir,can v expect to c him don a role in ur movie?

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> My questions...
> 
> 1.Ithile protagonist Chandrasekhar oru rasikanaya Vyakthiyanu ennu adyam kettirunnu...
> pakshe kanda stills lokke lalettan nalla serious looklanu thanum...so is Grandmaster going to be an intense movie through out.?.or can we expect lighter moments in between...?
> 
> 2. Ithu usual police stories le pole vachakakasartho vediveppo onnumillatha film aakumennu kandu.....but still audience ne kayyadikkan preippikkunna dialogues or scenes include cheyyan sir sramichittundo?....or have you just focussed on the storytelling aspect?...
> 
> 3. Ithu genre thirikkanda ennu sir nte tweet kandirunnu...but still i'm expecting an investigative thriller...will i be disappointed?...(expectation illathe padam kanan matram sir parayaruth..please..not possible...)


1. He has occasional moments of subtle humour and laughter. But the narration doesnt allow him to be funny throughout.
2. i am actually bored with the act of writing long, bombastic dialogues. GM's s screen play is just 120 pages...i have tried a different dialogue writing in the film. But also has some inevitable cliche elements
3) u wont be disappointed

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> 1 ). sir social networking sites and forums oru cinemayk gunakaramay enthenkilum cheyyumenu thankal karuthunundo...?
> 
> 2).  Eppol pala social networking sitileyum members oru cinema kanuka polum cheyyathe chila prathyeka nadanmare chila prathyeka lekshyam vachu kadannakramikukayum avarude cinemakale thakarkan sremikukayum cheyyunnathine thankal engine kanunnu........?


Our present is shaped up by cyber networks n communities; so lets live with it

----------


## kevin

sir i am fan, liked most of ur work., wud like to ask u a question ..

lalettan looks lalettan after a long long time, he looks so pleasing and charismatic., who decided/designed the look of chandrashekar in grandmaster? you, he or someone else...?!

all te best for te movie and wish/hope u have an interesting script for a thriller !!

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Malayalikal kanan agrahikunna lalettanyirikkum e chitrattil ennu tankal oru interviewil paranjirunnu......
> But posters namuk veroru get up anu tarunnath.....
> Lalettane inganoru charectoril adehattinte manarisangal konduvaran kazinju ennu tankalk ippol tonundo?enkil e padattinte vijaya karanangalil maim athu tane ayirikille?


This film has a lal i want to see on screen...

----------


## kevin

hello sir, read one of ur answer., glad tat u are super confident abt the prodcut but didnt understand when u said inevitable cliche ? fans/movie lovers are bored of cliches, what is te point of repeating te same mistake ?? 

hope/wish the amount of cliches are less , really really less and its a cool movie.!

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> sir i am fan, liked most of ur work., wud like to ask u a question ? 
> 
> lalettan looks lalettan after a long long time, he looks so pleasing and charismatic., who decided/designed the look of chandrashekar in grandmaster? you, he or someone else...?!
> 
> 
> all te best for te movie and wish/hope u have an interesting script for a thriller !!


I have decided his looks and he was obliging, he worked really hard to look what he is in the film

----------


## TWIST

thank u sir for coming here.i am a great fan of lal....i hope this will turn to be a good success...once again thanking u that after a long time v see our lalettan as the most stylish, when considering his body.thank you! thanks a lot........

----------


## Hari

Grandmasterinte same team ( you, lalettan & UTV) GM-nu shesham puthiyoru film-nu vendi onnikunnu ennu kettu. Is it true?

----------


## sprint

thanks sir ATB for movie :thumright:  :thumright:

----------


## X DEVILE

Sir,Next Projectine Patti Enthenkilum Theerumanam ayo?

----------


## MeoW

*Unnikrishnan Sir is anot able to post now because of some connectivity issues. Please post your questions. He will answer tomorrow..*

----------


## AnWaR

thanks for your time unni sir...
will wait for your replies tomorrow...
all the best for GM..

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Sir.....
> E padam taken pollula padangalil ninnu inspired anennu pala situkalum report cheytitund...lalettan enna nadaneyum adehattinte cinemakaleyum takarkanulla itaram sramangal malayala cinemayudeyum koodi takarchak karanamanu.....
> Tankal itinod engane pratikarikum?


I tweeted many times GM is not taken frm Taken

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> With the position u having in this industry,is there room for advancement as a director . . .?or r u happy with the current position ? Or would grandmaster be a step for this....?or like recent lal movies just to create a initial pull ?


You mean the position I hold in FEFKA. Am happy that I could do many things for my colegues and the workers. But it has badly affected the film maker in me.

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> 1,Sirinte ella padangalilum for eg.Madambi,IG especially, oru aniyan character undakumallo..heroykku..athu oru important characterum ayirikum.....smart citiyil Jayasurya also somewhat same, Pramani too...Isn't that repetitive?
> 
> Here also Narein
> 
> 2,What do you think about making a movie with a much younger star at least in a medium budjet?
> 
> 3,Do you plan to make any Bollywood film?
> 
> 4,Do you like Mohanlal being called as Universal Star?
> ...


1. You are right:) trying to come out of the obsession. Narain in GM is different.
2. Yes...will do such a film 
3. I may
4. :)

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> 


1. Don't think Cinema should declare a war on television.

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Sir,
> *1.)Hollywood films malayalathil remake cheyyunna pravanathayodu sirnenthanu parayanullathu?
> 
> 2.)Sir, Pandu Amritha TV yil aanennu thonnunnu sirnte oru tele film kandittundu.Siddique and Jyothirmayi was in lead roles,  avar divorce cheyyan pokunna husband-wife aayittanu..peru njaan orkkunnila.. alpam length koodiyenkilum it was a touching one.. nalloru tele film aayirunnu athu.. athupole thanne kerala cafeyile Aviramam.. ithupolulla kadhakal marunna malayala cinemaykku athyavashyamanu.. Iniyulla kalathekku, innathe kaalathe script writersil pratheekshayulla oraal sir aanu..Sirnu inganeyulla films ini cheyyan thalparyamille..?-(Action/Thriller movies venda enalla njaanudheshichathu,but idaykku oru feel good heart touching movie..)[COLO
> 
> R=Blue]
> 
> 3.)Sir ini mattethenkilum directorsnu vendi script ezhuthumo?
> 
> ...


Thanks! I will try n do more films like ANNUM.....

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> FK yude abhimaanamaaya member, shibuvine kurichu unni sir-nnu enthaanu parayaanullath??..........


Shibu is talented. I m sure he will make it to the top

----------


## JabbaR

*Sir, Saw your comment in twitter -'Its a sin to misuse such a wonderful actor like Mohanlal'.
Do you think that our film makers fail in utilizing the caliber of a great actor like Lalettan? Are you
confident that you have done justice in this regard?*

----------


## kunjumon

Hello sir,
മാറ്റത്തിന്റെ പാതയില്* ആണ് മലയാള സിനിമ എന്ന് പറയുമ്പോഴും ഇത്തരം മാറ്റങ്ങള്*ക്കു കാരണമായി ചൂണ്ടി കാണിക്കപ്പെടുന്ന

മിക്ക സിനമകളും ബോക്സ്* ഓഫീസില്* പരാജയം ഏറ്റു  വാങ്ങുന്നു എന്ന് കാണാം. മലയാള സിനിമ മാറുന്നു.

എന്നാല്* പ്രേക്ഷകര്* ആ മാറ്റത്തിനൊപ്പം സഞ്ചരിക്കാന്* വിമുഖത കാട്ടുന്നു എന്നാണോ ഇതിനര്*ത്ഥം?

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> 1.Trailor ennanu release cheyunnadh ?
> 
> 2.cliche police flick cheruvakal illanu paranjallo..then alasan aya police oficer(dadycool,etc), husumayi akannu kaziyunna vakeel wife(so many times we hav seen in police filims,recent eg-baba kalyani,oru nal varum),makal, ithoke cliche alle? On the contrary makale/wifene thatikondu powal,terorisum,police storyil nayakanu family undayal avare vilianmar thattal thudangiya kalaparipadikal illatha oru difrent police cinema pratikshikamo?


1. Trailer nxt week
2 if look at the ppl u meet on street or at home, they r all cliches; husband,wife, father, mother, daughter,sister, son, teacher, cop, newspaper boy, bank officials....you! I guess what they do or speak makes each one of them unique.  Btwn, the storyline u r talking abt sounds absolutely strange to me. Which film?

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> 1.E movie 2 music directorsundo?
> 2.Ake ethra songsundu?


3 Songs plus a promo song. And I have also decided to include a composition which gives the feel of the movie in the album. 
Deepak Dev is the music director. He has come out with some great music

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Sir, welcome to fk.
> Shibu chettane Asstnt. Dir aakkiyathilum Cinekeralam.com Online Marketing Partner aakkiyathilum aadyam Thanks parayunnu. 
> .
> 1. Innu facebook um orkut um fk yum polulla social ntwrkng site kal Traffic,salt n pepper,beatiful,ee adutha kaalathu thudangiya cinemakale puthiya kaalathinte chithrangalennum trend setter kal ennum malayalikal ishttappedunna chithrangal ennum pukazhthi paadunnu.
> Ennaal yathaarthathil theaterukal house full aakkaanum theater ilakki marikkaanum innum vendathu pokkiriraja,karyasthan,cristian brthrs thudangiya thattu polippan masala padangalaanu.
> Itharam padangalkku van clctn um nerathe paranja 'trend setter' films online il maathramaanu super hit status mattum kittunnathu.
> Ithil aaraanu kuttakkaar Prekshakano? Cinema pravarthakaro? Atho theater udamakalo?


I don't want to be judgmental.

----------


## JabbaR

> 1. Trailer nxt week
> 2 if look at the ppl u meet on street or at home, they r all cliches; husband,wife, father, mother, daughter,sister, son, teacher, cop, newspaper boy, bank officials....you! I guess what they do or speak makes each one of them unique.  *Btwn, the storyline u r talking abt sounds absolutely strange to me. Which film?*


(sir thanx alot, supa happy to hear that trailor coming on nextweek, awaiting  :Silsila: )
filims like
mukham(targeting wife),dadycool(kidnaping son),roudram(atacking wife n child),keerthi chakra (vanishing entire family), and so many old cop filims of sg

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Hi Unnikrishnan Sir,
> 
> Myself Firoz.Hope you remember me meeting you during the shoot at Kakkanad Athani,near manjooran villas.
> 
> Thanks a lot for giving a space for shibu in your crew.Talking to him i felt he was thorougly overwhelmed by the experiences he had in your sets.
> 
> Hope the movie has come up well.What is your final words on Grandmaster,i mean the genre,the treatment.What is your take on the so called new generation cinemas which  seems to be the current trend? Atleast some in the forum feel that they lack the cultural novelty and are being too bold for the certifications given to them!


I do remember u. Thanks. GM is going to be my personal favorite! 
The new gen cinema: All these guys r talented; but sad that their socio political awareness is pathetically low. Really shocked to see RSS potrayed as the guardian angels in such a film. And, looking down upon  Vilappinsaala resistance is sheer political ignorance.

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> *hi UNNI sir,,
> 
> Very happy to meet you again here.. Myself VIPIN.. 
> 
> In all your past movies ,I have noticed that a junior STAR will be there with the main hero through out the movie .. eg: Ajmal in Madambi, Fahad in Pramani, Padmasurya in IG, .... Narein in Grandmaster............ Whether you putting intentionally a second hero with the central character or casting as per the script demands ??
> 
> Grandmaster is a Hero Oriented or story oriented film ? Can we put Grandmaster in new generation movie list ?
> 
> All the best for the GM and your coming projects too.. Wish U to c
> ...


Thanks! Guess I have already answered most of ur questions

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Hello Sir!!
> 
> Happy to see you back in FK!!
> 
> 1. Being the team taking pioneer advantage of UTV production facility in Malayalam, do you feel it is going to be beneficial for an industry like ours in a long term perspective? Can we foresee any chance of such giants engulfing the industry as a whole (just like what happened with Sun pictures in Tamil Nadu)?
> 
> 2. Most of the associations from our industry are against award shows and stars nites (lastly witnessed the biggest protest and opposition for Suryathoejassode Amma). But the same year, FEFKA joined hands with Amrita TV and Producers Association with Surya TV. Isn't it ironical? And why only once? Is FEFKA coming up with any other shows as accordinknowledge, Amrita awards doesn't have co-operation from FEFKA this year 
> 
> (Please excuse me if I am wrong). ? 
> ...


1. No, they r not going to "engulf" our industry. The advantage I see is that the production will be more disciplined and organized.
2 FEFKA has never ever opposed stage shows.
3 That project is still on. Anjali is writing it. She needs some more time to come back to it as she has a small baby now.

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Sir Grand master BGM works gopi sundar thanne alle cheyyunnath ??


No...Deepak Dev

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Hello sir. Thanks for taking your time out for this session.
> 
> How was the experience working with a professional production company like UTV in comparison with the typical production setup in Malayalam? In terms of not just the finances, the other support as well. 
> 
> All the best for Grandmaster. Hope it turns out to be a good one!


Thanks! Guess I have already answered ur qstn

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Welcome to FK Unni sir.
> 
> My Questions:
> *
> 1. How was your experience working with a big firm such as UTV? Do you think they are here in Mollywood to stay?
> 
> 2. What do you think went wrong  with 'thriller' inspite of dealing with a hot contemporary issue?
> 
> 3. Do you have any plans of a Pritvi movie in near future?*
> ...


2.Bad screen play
3 ya, there will be

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Sir.......
> madambi enna chitrattile lalettanum kpac lalitayum tammilula ammayum makanumayulla  bandavum chettan aniyan bandavum valare sookshmamayi tane prekshakanilettikan sirnu kazinju....amma mazakarinu.song kand.njan karanju poyatanu......
> Grandmasterilum family elements prateekshikamo........


Hmmm....this one is going to be different

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> welcome back sir.....
> 
> Grandmaster enna title um movie yumaayi enthenkilum relation? Ith vare paranjathil ninnum story outline il kooduthal enthenkilum parayanavumo? shibu ettan aayulla experience engane undaayirunnu?


The title defines the film

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Welcome to FK sir 
> 
> താങ്കളുടെ 'അന്നും മഴയായിരുന്നു' എന്ന ടെലി ഫിലിം കണ്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്. 'ഭാഷാ പോഷിണി' , 'മലയാളം വാരിക' തുടങ്ങിയ ആനുകാലികങ്ങളില്* താങ്കളുടെ പല രചനകളും വായിക്കാന്* കഴിഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ട്.വിവിധ മാധ്യമങ്ങളില്* താങ്കളുടെ അഭിപ്രായ പ്രകടങ്ങങ്ങള്* വീക്ഷിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്.ഇവയില്* നിന്നൊക്കെ ബി.ഉണ്ണികൃഷ്ണന്* എന്ന വ്യക്തിയെക്കുറിച്ച്, കലാകാരനെക്കുറിച്ചു എന്നില്* രൂപപ്പെട്ട ധാരണകള്*ക്ക് പലപ്പോഴും ബി.ഉണ്ണികൃഷ്ണന്* എന്ന ചലച്ചിത്ര സംവിധായകനുമായി ഏറെ അകല്*ച്ച തോന്നിക്കുന്നു. കുറച്ചു കൂടി വ്യക്തമായി പറഞ്ഞാല്* താങ്കള്* സംവിധാനംചെയ്യേണ്ടത് ഇത്തരം ചിത്രങ്ങള്* അല്ല എന്ന തോന്നല്* പലപ്പോഴും ഉണ്ടാകാറുണ്ട്. എന്റെ തികച്ചും വ്യക്തിപരമായ ഒരു വിലയിരുത്തല്* ആണ് ഇത്.താങ്കള്* ഇതിനോട് എങ്ങനെ പ്രതികരിക്കുന്നു?സംവിധായകന്* എന്ന നിലയില്* താങ്കള്* ഇതുവരെ ചെയ്ത ചിത്രങ്ങളില്* നിന്നും ഏറെ വ്യത്യസ്തമായ,തികച്ചും മറ്റൊരു തലത്തില്* സംവദിക്കുന്ന  തരം ചിത്രങ്ങള്* എന്നെങ്കിലും പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കാമോ?'ഗ്രാന്*ഡ്* മാസ്റര്*' ഇത്തരം ഒരു മാറ്റത്തിന് തുടക്കം ആകും എന്ന് കരുതാന്* കഴിയുമോ?


Thanks! Will try n do films that justify the other me

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Sir, We heard Lal sir's Mom got hospitalised during the climax shooting period, still Lal sir managed to be with you & your crew as well as in hospital .... How did you managed the situation when you come to know Lal sir's mom got hospitalised or what was your reaction at that time ?


Had a tough time...more because she is my sister( we r first cousins)

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> sir,grandmaster fresh story aano?? enthenkilum inspirations undo ?


Inspired by a great crime story writer. But the story is fresh, if u can call it that

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> considering ur issue with Thilakan sir,can v expect to c him don a role in ur movie?


I have no issue with him

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> sir i am fan, liked most of ur work., wud like to ask u a question ..
> 
> lalettan looks lalettan after a long long time, he looks so pleasing and charismatic., who decided/designed the look of chandrashekar in grandmaster? you, he or someone else...?!
> 
> all te best for te movie and wish/hope u have an interesting script for a thriller !!


I have decided it n he worked very hard to give me what I wanted.

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

> Grandmasterinte same team ( you, lalettan & UTV) GM-nu shesham puthiyoru film-nu vendi onnikunnu ennu kettu. Is it true?


True...Will happen

----------


## B Unnikrishnan

[QUOTE=X DEVILE;4347977]Sir,Next Projectine Patti Enthenkilum Theerumanam ayo?[/QUOTE

Another UTV film, then one written by Jinu Abraham, one by Setu Nd one by Anjali

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

Thanks Unni Sir for sparing some time for us...also for your encouraging words

----------


## veecee

> unni sir poyo..innale oru qstn chodochirunnu..athu kaanaan illa..athinu above and below ulla posts undu..dont have any idea y these guys deleted that!


aa question ipolum undu, not deleted, may be he missed it

----------

